

An Attempt To Use Browserify - dikunlun
http://wiredcraft.com/posts/2013/11/13/an-attempt-to-use-browserify.html

======
hellopat
The title is a bit misleading. Only a small part of the article mentions
Browserify. I was hoping for the authors take on the struggles and
efficiencies, as I'm at the point where I need to make the decision to use
Browserify for my companies client heavy apps.

~~~
taterbase
I'd be happy to answer any questions concerns you may have, I've had some
decent experience with Browserify and I've loved it.

~~~
hellopat
Thanks for the offer!

My main concern is non-CommonJS libraries. I haven't really had any luck with
any of the Browserify shim modules out there. Any jQuery plugin that I've used
with Browserify I ended up modifying myself to support CommonJS. Even then,
I'm not sure I was doing it right.

Any insight?

~~~
fraserxv
Hmm. I got the same issue while trying to use certain libraries. Not all of
them is suitable for using in the client side. I changed some of the code and
using the `module.exports` method to export it for browserify to use. Luckily
most of the code is exposing an object already, so may not that hard to change
it. The best approach may wrapper it and send the author of the lib a pull
request. You may also check the video here.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YabwsSq6ASQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YabwsSq6ASQ)

------
masswerk
Er ... "I can now grab the user's webcam stream, generate a GIF, and let the
user download or share it on an image hosting platform. And all of this is
done in the front-end using a lightweight interface!" ... that's 3 lines
(sorry: 4) of native JS, we need node-modules for this?

~~~
secoif
you can generate a gif with native js?

~~~
masswerk
Not exactly a gif-image, because of license restrictions (which may also be a
problem with any OSS library), but image/png, image/jpeg and (Chrome)
image/webp and any animations built of these. (This is a political issue and
not a technical one.) To have gif, you would have to implement the algorithm
by your own and pay fees or ...

------
smrtinsert
I can't use this app unless it loses 80kb. Too bloated and heavyweight.

------
joemaller1
This blew my mind. I've been dabbling in Node, but I had no idea this much was
possible. The GifMe demo would have been nearly enough, but wow, thanks for
posting this.

